# Is dried algae truly dead or just hibernating?



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

I have some driftwood removed from my tank that has dried Cladophora on it that I'm certain will spring to life as soon as it gets back under water. I think most algaes will be resilient enough to come back unless you actually treat the wood with bleach or peroxide befroe resubmerging it.


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

In that case I had better treat it with fire, just to be sure.
-Aphyosemion


----------

